# More Gear Questions...



## lions81 (Nov 19, 2008)

I just want to be set before my first year of snowboarding kicks off. I just need two more questions to be answered so I can get the right gear to start riding. My first question is what are some gloves that are very small and lightweight, but waterproof? And my second question is do the hats with built in headphones work well? Thx for all answers!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

what do you mean by small? like physically shorter, as in less on your wrist, or like a thinner more form fitting?

headphone hats tend to be a pain in the ass i think, headphones period are sometimes more work then there worrth...i just take some and put em around my neck loud so i can hear..


----------



## lions81 (Nov 19, 2008)

I mean form fitting.... Thx for the answer about the hat.


----------

